# Last Minute Dooly County Lease



## GriffinA (Oct 15, 2010)

48 acres for $15/acre.  Timberland surrounded by big Agricultural fields.  Call 478.256.5414 for maps and details.  Do not reply to this post.  Thanks.


----------

